# URGENT: Netgear modem restarting itself



## Darknezz (Mar 2, 2008)

My netgear modem is restarting itself a lot, and it's pissing me off. I have no idea what could be causing it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Defective? Are you sure it's actually restarting? How about the exact model of this unit?


----------



## Darknezz (Mar 2, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Defective? Are you sure it's actually restarting? How about the exact model of this unit?


Yes, I watched it for a while, it actually restarts, as if I hit the restart button. Model is cg814wg v2


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd do two things.

Upgrade the firmware to the latest available for the router.
Reset to factory defaults and reconfigure.

If it still restarts after that, it's most likely broken.


----------



## Darknezz (Mar 2, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Well, I'd do two things.
> 
> Upgrade the firmware to the latest available for the router.
> Reset to factory defaults and reconfigure.
> ...


How would I upgrade the firmware? There's nothing about it on the local control panel about it (192.xxx.xx.x).

I've reset it to factory defaults many times.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sure there is. It's probably on the Tools or similar menu, I don't have a manual to look at, or even know the router's model number, that's as specific as I can be.


----------



## RoAcHcLiP7 (Feb 5, 2008)

same thing happens to me when im on xbox live and it just restarts automatically... how would you upgrade the firmware because theres not really options on the panel area???


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Again, since you failed to provide an actual model number, I really don't know.


----------

